# National Lowrider Club Registry



## Lucky_863 (Dec 21, 2004)

A'ight... Time and time again I've heard of peeps asking on how to register
their club's name. Seems like everyone automatically says "NLCR" and then
BAM! Others say the NLCR is full of bull shit and ain't worth a damn. So I'm
just wondering who all up here is in a club that's registered with the NLCR...
I know our club is registered with it... I've also seen on their website other
semi-big clubs that are registered with them...

Now... to protect your club's name LEGALLY where do you have to register
it? If not with the NLCR, then with who??? Plus I know they take a long ass
time to go thru with it... we had applied back in september of 04' and didn't
get a response until April of 05'


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

do a search with my name, i posted it in general. others posted on it too


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

i know this is old but has anyone read the lrm for october,,nlcr is in it,,and my buddys ol c.c is in there SOIGNE C.C :thumbsup:


----------



## PITBULL CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2009)

pitbull cc is in it started in 2008


----------

